
Ask HN: How to improve typing? - mminer
As a software developer who spends significant time in front of my keyboard, I&#x27;m acutely aware that both my typing accuracy and speed could improve. Beyond mindfully trying to kick old habits, any recommendations or approaches I should take to become a better typist?
======
firemelt
Buy better keyboard/mechanical keyboard and learn touch typing from site like
these

[https://thetypingcat.com](https://thetypingcat.com)
[https://www.typingclub.com](https://www.typingclub.com)

And just keep typing so you gain the muscle memory of it.

~~~
mminer
Thanks for the links, those look promising. After some searching I often saw
TypeRacer ([https://play.typeracer.com](https://play.typeracer.com))
recommended also. I tried a few other typing tutors but found that few
emphasize symbols like {}*&#$ that I use frequently and are responsible for
most of my mistakes.

